# Nuff said



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Illusione CG4


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That must of been on helluva smoke! Excellent pic:biggrin:


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

Love it i have to try that trick


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ksnake--

Thats it I'm lighting up that bad boy tonight


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet...you could have takin it down some more though..


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Damn son - there are still a couple more puffs left there! 

One helluva fine smoke. Most of mine end up looking that way too.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> Damn son - there are still a couple more puffs left there!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Saving the rest for tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

where can I find these instock online?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice Dave, gotta save a puff or two for the next day 

CD


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Great wall art! Needs to nbe printed and framed... maybe Stogie can take all the great pics and have them enlarged and framed and sell on CL for help in running this place! lol... the envy of all man caves!


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

Must have been finger lickin good. Guess I know what my next purchase needs to be!!


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Great wall art! Needs to nbe printed and framed... maybe Stogie can take all the great pics and have them enlarged and framed and sell on CL for help in running this place! lol... the envy of all man caves!


I saved it as my background. Great idea!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I used to have a little clip that would have held that perfectly


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

haha awesome. Heard of that trick before.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Now thats a nub


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Great shot, I love those Illusion sticks, they are awsome.

Bet GoinFerSmoke is quoted on Cigar Snobs tomorrow LOL



GoinFerSmoke said:


> Great wall art! Needs to nbe printed and framed... maybe Stogie can take all the great pics and have them enlarged and framed and sell on CL for help in running this place! lol... the envy of all man caves!


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dude, send me that pic!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dion you should put 25 toothpicks in every box!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Raising **** to the level of art! Great pic and it looks like a phenomenal cigar!:dribble:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I love fellow nubbers! Nice job...never tried the tooth pic, just burned my fingers off everytime. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

CTDavis said:


> where can I find these instock online?


Not sure if they sell cg:4 singles but they have others

Here: http://www.silocigars.com/cigars-illusione-cigars-c-314_340.html


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Still havent smoked a cigar that make me go so far, Graycliff Pro was near that, but never so much!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

beautiful image..


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That's purdy!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

awesome photo. nub said


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmm. The sound of Illusione is making me interested in searching for some. Especially after you nubed it.


----------



## 12stones-cl (Aug 6, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

vudu9 said:


> Dude, send me that pic!


I can send you the full size pic if you want. Where to?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

that does it for me...very nice.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Now that's a NUB!!!!


----------

